
Your D-Link router may have a backdoor - jonbaer
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/10/13/your-d-link-wireless-router-may-have-a-backdoor/
======
PLejeck
When this originally hit HN last night, I didn't get paranoid.

You see, if you read the backwards name, you'd realize it was some programmer
who did it, not the NSA.

Stop being paranoid, guys. It was just an idiot who got this through code
review.

------
michaelchum
This is kind of big if true, DI-524 and DI-604 were commonly used a few a
years ago, hope Linksys' don't provide this backdoor

~~~
PLejeck
Linksys is owned by Cisco, who are well-known for their incredible
spinelessness and ability to give into the US Government's requests. Their
backdoors are intentional.

~~~
molecule
Linksys is no longer owned by Cisco:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linksys](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linksys)

> The Linksys company was founded in 1988. It is currently owned by Belkin,
> who bought it from Cisco Systems, its owners from March 2003 to March 2013

